# Warning - Palytoxin Poisioing



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Folks I just wanted to pass on a warning for those of you who have zoas or palys in your tank. We just had a member of our local club who developed a case of poisoning while fragging some zoas. He was not using gloves or eye protection and inadvertently rubbed his left eye before washing his hands. He's doing fine two days after visiting the emergency room and receiving treatment.

I wanted to pass along this information from Wikipedia for your review.

Palytoxin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Please be careful and use hand and eye protection when working with zoas and palys.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Agree, safety first.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Agreed safety first.

And additional warning. I used laytex type gloves that had an oil on them. turns out the oil was antiseptic and ammonia rose to over 8ppm in less then 4 hours. Lost a 3 year old yellow tang and almost lost all other fish which I saved by moving to another tank. I treated with prime and the ammonia level presisted for another week. At which point I rinsed my crushed oyster shell filter media and ammonia dropped to 0 2 days later. NitrIte pegged the kit (5ppm) for 3 days then went down. Nitrates jumped up 30-040ppm for 2 weeks then finally droped back down to 0. Lost all corals which were softies 1-2 years old.

so wear gloves just make sure they are dry, not oily, have no powder on then and so on.

my .02


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

he will b in my prayers but i bet he wont do that again


----------



## kevo220 (Jul 15, 2009)

I made that mistake once before as well. I was cutting up some palys and I got squirted right in the eye! No eye protection. I didn't go to the hospital but my eye was red and irritated for 3-4 days. I used pink eye medication and that helped. I have since started wearing safety glasses, I don't want that to happen again.


----------

